# gwt.xml Tutorial



## gloeckge (5. Sep 2013)

Hallo!
Mir sind java und asynchroner Server-Clientverbindungsaufbau nicht fremd. Mit UIs in java hatte ich kaum etwas zu tun. Eine gwt.xml musste ich noch nie anpassen.
Ich habe um - mit dem gwt besser umgehen zu können - den StockWatcher[1] nachgebaut. Ich habe nach Anleitungen für das gwt.xml gegoogelt. Einerseits um das gwt besser kennen zu lernen und andererseits wollte ich als Startseite nicht localhost:8080/StockWatcher/ im url stehen haben sondern localhost:8080/StockWatcher/StockWatcher.html
Es lässt sich darüber streiten wie sinnvoll mein Wunsch ist, aber dieses Wissen schadet mir auch bestimmt nicht....
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich google scheinbar nach den falschen Keywords aber ich kann kein Tutorial für das gwt.xml finden.
Bitte postet mir ein ein paar Links.
Lg, Gernot

[1] GWT Project


----------



## gloeckge (11. Sep 2013)

Nachdem mein Posting als einziges scheinbar nicht beantwortet wird wollte ich mich erkundigen warum.
Mein Fehler? Netiquette nicht beachtet? Bereits im Forum in der FAQ beantwortet? Falsches Forum? Oder sonst irgendwas?
Falls ja bitte um Info... ist eingwenig frustierend...
Lg, Gernot


----------



## darekkay (11. Sep 2013)

Das Stichwort lautet GWT Modul.


----------

